# The Killer Bug and the Pheasant Tail



## cornmuse (Apr 14, 2004)

Two of the best flies to carry on the Mad during the early part of the season, these flies were both created by Frank Sawyer just after WWII. New step-by-step fly tying instructions and a video that will take you through the tying process are now available from Fly Fish Ohio



















Joe C.


----------



## Utard (Dec 10, 2006)

Never seen the "Killer Bug" before, but I would trust the PT just about anytime of the year on almost any body of cold water or N. America. Definately a classic fly with an awesome reputation. 
The Killer Bug almost looks like it could be a rock roller imitation. What species of insect does it imitate?


----------



## cornmuse (Apr 14, 2004)

Utard said:


> Never seen the "Killer Bug" before, but I would trust the PT just about anytime of the year on almost any body of cold water or N. America. Definately a classic fly with an awesome reputation.
> The Killer Bug almost looks like it could be a rock roller imitation. What species of insect does it imitate?


The killer bug was tied specifically by Sawyer to catch British grayling. I believe it imitates a scud, pretty common chow for a grayling there. I find it to be an excellent imitation of a sowbug - in the hand when wet it is almost dead-on. Very lifelike for such a simple fly.

Joe C.


----------

